# It's TRUE! iPhone in Canada Rogers, just announced on Breakfast Televisions at 8:33AM



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

:clap: It is true! I was watching Breakfast Television this morning and at 8:33AM they said that the iPhone is coming to Canada and that Apple has teamed up with Rogers ... it will be announced today. I don't know how reliable Breakfast Television is but I don't think they would lie? I even recorded the announcement they made if anyone is interested, I can email it to them and maybe you can post it here to see?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

mkurtes, prepare yourself for some flameage. Not from me of course.


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

I saw that too, can it be??


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I was going to buy an iphone today, did*

they say when & how much?


Hmmmmmm,,,


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I suspect that they are sharing a rumor. Doesn't mean it's not true, but I doubt that they would have the information before the keynote.

I'm hoping it's true, with a decent unlimited data plan.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

It was also announced on CBC this morning and CBC never lies. http://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/wink.gif (I need to find out how to do those smileys.)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Again, I bet they read the rumour here on ehMac and take it to be true. Wishful thinking, until noon...


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

*I posted the video on YouTube*

YouTube - iPhone in Canada! Just announced on Breakfast Television =)


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*If it is actually announced today how long will it take until*

I can buy one?


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Was the iphone unveiled this time last year at macworld?*

But only available for sale in June, 5 months later?


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

I think this is true, doesn't Rogers own Breakfast Television?


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Roger's Media owns CityTV.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Right, Rogers also said they would be distributing the iPhone last year.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*Lol*

Well Rogers Does Own 5 City TV Channels So it must be coming from the horses mouth lol

They paid 300 million for the 5 channels because CTV wasn't allowed to keep control of the entire CHUM Network when they bought it.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

You would think BT would get the exclusive scoop first, so let's cross our fingers.
It's has been a long wait.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mkurtes said:


> YouTube - iPhone in Canada! Just announced on Breakfast Television =)


Wow, it's just like a real news story, without being real, news or a story.

Neither Apple nor Rogers has announced this. It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Wow, it's just like a real news story, without being real, news or a story.
> 
> Neither Apple nor Rogers has announced this. It hasn't happened yet.


Well I'm hoping that's only because Rogers has to keep it in the bag until Jobs officially says it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Well I'm hoping that's only because Rogers has to keep it in the bag until Jobs officially says it.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Looks as close to truth as a rumor can get. Hopefully I can flash my phone with Rogers' specific software once it's out or maybe 1.1.3 will now include Rogers' sim compatibility? That would be sweet.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Wow, it's just like a real news story, without being real, news or a story.


LOL! That just about sums up breakfast-TV.
That said, it would be great if this rumour turns out to be true.


----------



## sadd3j (Aug 24, 2004)

We'll see in a couple hours I guess..


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*If it is true, we only have to wait like what 5-6 months until*

we can actually buy it?


I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Assuming it's true, the question comes down to: Do I buy now or wait for iPhone 2.0?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

:yawn: :yawn: 

Breakfast TV gets their stories from places like Fark and rumour mills.... I'll believe when I see it in the Canadian Apple store, which is down for updates right now....


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I caught that on CP24 this morning and the guy on Breakfast Television actually clearly said that "many are hoping that today..." not that Apple has announced...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

*iphone*

I just checked my internal Rogers email (I'm an employee in the wireless division) and nothing sent out from upper management yet. I'll let you guys know the minute I get any info.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

MBPlover said:


> I just checked my internal Rogers email (I'm an employee in the wireless division) and nothing sent out from upper management yet. I'll let you guys know the minute I get any info.


Cool, thanks...


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

*Engadget Keynote page*

On the Engadget's Keynote page, one of the side advertisements for the Engadget:Mobile page, has a quick blurb about it.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Steve is talking about the iphone now and nothing about Canada as of yet. He just confirmed the leaked stuff for the iphone.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

He's done with the iphone. No Canada. Now 5 new apps for the touch.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

krug1313 said:


> Steve is talking about the iphone now and nothing about Canada as of yet. He just confirmed the leaked stuff for the iphone.


Hmm....now he's onto the ipod touch.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

From the engadget feed:
9:31am - "I can create up to 9 home screens, and I can move between them with the flick of my finger. So how do we do some of this stuff? Let's take maps... how do we do that? Well, we're working with two companies. Google, and Skyhook wireless -- we've driven the US and Canada and mapped WiFi hotspots, they have 23m hotspots in their database."

why would they map the Canadian hotspots if they weren't about to announce? could be...


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Steve didn't mention Canada in the iPhone section, so pretty much no Canadian IPhone today.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

could be a "one more thing"

but it's looking like a long shot.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

not to burst your bubble 'pictor' (love the monsters inc avatar by the way), but i'd be shocked if steve's one more thing was about Canada!


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> Steve is talking about the iphone now and nothing about Canada as of yet. He just confirmed the leaked stuff for the iphone.


You there? Or watching it somewhere?


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

There is a live blog here MacRumors.com : Macworld San Francisco 2008 Keynote Live Coverage real time updates and pics.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't forget, the MW conf is basically about their biggest market - ie the US. Movie rentals are US first, international "later this year". Just because Canada hasn't been mentionned, doesn't mean it won't happen. I can't remember for sure, but were UK, France, Germany iPhone releases specifically mentionned in expos like this? Maybe waiting for the Apple Store to reopen is the best bet?


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

True, but wouldn't it be a big announcement that the iphone is expanding in different countries? I think this is big news to investors.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

krug1313 said:


> True, but wouldn't it be a big announcement that the iphone is expanding in different countries? I think this is big news to investors.


Precisely. While an "iPhone is coming to Canada" announcement would be big news here, it's insignificant to well over 95% of Apple's market. That's just the way it is.

And if it happens at all, it'll be a footnote...post-keynote.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it's either next week or the week after that Apple releases it's next set of financial data - now that is big news to investors, given the uptake of Apple gear this Xmas. Let's keep looking!


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahhh this is disappointing :-( I was looking forward to decent iphone data plans.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Not even an iPhone could induce me to contend with those arsehol...I mean, Rogers ever again!


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

mkurtes said:


> YouTube - iPhone in Canada! Just announced on Breakfast Television =)


The link says you have removed the video...


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks that 680News and CityTV looked like fools when they broke the "news" that Rogers was going to announce the iPhone here? Unless Rogers and Apple make the announcement soon (like tomorrow), this is the biggest load of BS I've heard from these supposedly professional news outlets.

I'll believe the iPhone is officially released in Canada when I see Rogers and Apple themselves make the announcement--not the press, whose integrity was seriously challenged today.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Phat Bastard said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that 680News and CityTV looked like fools when they broke the "news" that Rogers was going to announce the iPhone here? Unless Rogers and Apple make the announcement soon (like tomorrow), this is the biggest load of BS I've heard from these supposedly professional news outlets.
> 
> I'll believe the iPhone is officially released in Canada when I see Rogers and Apple themselves make the announcement--not the press, whose integrity was seriously challenged today.


Unlike what, the usual news they provide, about dancing bears and such??

But wait a minute, both 680News and City are owned by...


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, they are both owned by Rogers. Which makes it all the more confusing--why would they use those stations to announce the phone? Put something on your website, make some commercials, call a press conference, do something *official*. We shouldn't be mislead this way.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Phat Bastard said:


> Yes, they are both owned by Rogers. Which makes it all the more confusing--why would they use those stations to announce the phone? Put something on your website, make some commercials, call a press conference, do something *official*. We shouldn't be mislead this way.


I would imagine it was to bring hype to their websites.. I'm sure some of us checked the Roger's site once or twice today.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

The Canadian Apple site has a page:

Apple Canada - iPod touch - Guided Tour - iPhone


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

i bet this is fake

its clearly not out today? maybe tommorow?


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

ericlewis91 said:


> i bet this is fake
> 
> its clearly not out today? maybe tommorow?


... it's on Apple's page


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

5andman said:


> ... it's on Apple's page


so? its an error?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

mkurtes said:


> :clap: It is true! I was watching Breakfast Television this morning and at 8:33AM they said that the iPhone is coming to Canada and that Apple has teamed up with Rogers ... it will be announced today. I don't know how reliable Breakfast Television is but I don't think they would lie? I even recorded the announcement they made if anyone is interested, I can email it to them and maybe you can post it here to see?


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!

this is the funniest post .. Sorry , Rogers will NOT be getting the iPhone.

iPhone will be in Canada when they make a CDMA version.. then Telus/Bell will jump to it. 

Rogers is raping everyone with the CRACKBERRY and the data plan and is happy to do that


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

That's been on the website for awhile now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

psxp said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!
> 
> this is the funniest post .. Sorry , Rogers will NOT be getting the iPhone.
> 
> ...


Or... not.

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - New Personal Berry plan $15.00
HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - opera mini and $15 bb email and IM plan... was it successful??
HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - HOWTO: Use a BlackBerry on Rogers $5 Mobile Internet Plan

I'm not saying Rogers isn't massively overcharging for data, but you do have options both on and off of Rogers.


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehheeehehe....

Canada is so lagging its pathetic. 

We are right next door to the U.S. It just goes to show how important we really are when it comes to the market. 

Just go to the states and buy one if you dont want to wait for Canada to play catch up. 

I like Ted. I hope that miserable prick sticks to his guns. 

Ohhh... and i bet his kids have an iphone. :baby:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

striaghtryder said:


> hehehheeehehe....
> 
> Canada is so lagging its pathetic.
> 
> ...


His "kids." That's funny.

Here's one of his "kids":
Edward Rogers III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say that most Americans south of the US/Canada border spend about 0.000000001% of their time thinking about anything even remotely Canadian, unless they are watching hockey, when that percentage doubles. 

Most Americans couldn't name more than one major city in Canada, and know almost nothing about it except that we all live in igloos and rub noses instead of kissing. It's one big arctic wasteland up here, you know. Why would ice fishermen need iPhones? 

So, to their way of thinking, there's no rush. Not till we all thaw out, at the very least.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

chas_m said:


> most Americans south of the US/Canada border


All Americans reside "south of the US/Canada border (except Alaskans)... Lol.

I know what you are trying to say though, I'm just being facetious!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe Telus will convert to GSM and pick up the iPhone. Screw Robbers.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

kloan said:


> Maybe Telus will convert to GSM and pick up the iPhone. Screw Robbers.


No... Telus loves their "activation fees"

I JUST left Telus to use my iPhone on FIDO. It was funny, they didn't even try to keep me as a customer after they found out the reason I was leaving. 

Me: "I would like to cancel my contract"

Them: "I would like to transfer you to our customer retention team sir, you've been with us for four years and we'd love for you to stay"

Me: "I bought an iPhone and would like to use it... can I use it on Telus?" 

Them: "No, sir."

Me: "Well then I'm switching to a GSM carrier, probably FIDO"

Them: "Thank you for having been a Telus customer, sir... have a nice day"

LOL. Maybe they are seeing this as a trend and are taking note? I hate Telus though, I'm happier now on FIDO and was going to switch anyways.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Telus' potential shift to GSM technology means tough competition for Rogers | Published January 14th, 2008


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

kloan said:


> Telus' potential shift to GSM technology means tough competition for Rogers | Published January 14th, 2008


This has pull.... I know for a fact that Telus has been hiring people with GSM technical/development experience. And I know at least one that jumped ship because of this. I'd love to leave Rogers' with my iPhone.


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Interesting... I'd love to leave Rogers' with my iPhone.


Won't happen in the forseeable future for now...Too much $$$ to convert their systems over. Better for them to wait for 4G and then change to the newer technology.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It might take Telus a few weeks to convert their towers to GSM--a few thousand weeks.

Then you'll have Telus' early cancellation policy: "Sure you can cancel early. That will be $720 please."


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

lol, yes, many weeks...and about $500 million.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MacinTO said:


> lol, yes, many weeks...and about $500 million.


They'll earn that before coffee break tomorrow morning...


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Here's something... maybe.

I was just talking to telus about my Data plan and in doing so received their new plan rate for Data of $15.00 unlimited... I have started a new thread on that here http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/60380-telus-offers-unlimited-data-15-00-a.html

But during the call she made an interesting comment I am only thinking now as unusual... When I asked if Telus was the only one in Canada to offer the rate she said she didn't know but Telus normally reacts to the market as opposed to dictating what it does. So I guess my question is what are they reacting to that they would introduce a $15,00 unlimited Data. In order to get the plan you either have to smooze (read: threaten to leave) or resign a 3 contract. Makes more sense not that they are switching over to GSM and will carry the iPhone but instead maybe a pre-emptive attempt to get business while they still can before (dare I say it) the iPhone arrives in Canada. hmmmm


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it's more likely that they are considering the inevitability of the Rogers-branded iPhone, and are also threatened by Bell's recent HTC plan.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

it was in reaction to Bell's $7 unlimited data on the touch
as far as i know anyway


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

even Rogers starts to offer iphones i wouldn't want to buy one from them. they'll have a huge rogers logo printed on the front of the iphone and just make the whole thing ugly. besides, rogers will force people to sign a 3 yr contract with $120 data plan per month and you still have to pay $400 for the phone.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*The problem is not rogers People!*

People, the problem is not Rogers, or their data plan. The problem is actually Apple. 

In Canada another company owns the trademark rights to iPhone. It is a VOIP phone. The company is not willing to give up that trademark, though you would think they would have already lost it with all the publicity around iPhone.

Apple went through the same thing just before they mentioned the iPhone in the US at MacWorld 2007.

So once apples deals with the trademark rights here in Canada you will see it here in Canada.

But I would want to wait anyways with rumors about a 3G iPhone.

So stop blaming Rogers, even if Telus went to a GSM network they would not have the iPhone either. And Telus customer service is the worst next to Bell's anyways if not the worse.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> People, the problem is not Rogers, or their data plan. The problem is actually Apple.
> 
> In Canada another company owns the trademark rights to iPhone. It is a VOIP phone. The company is not willing to give up that trademark, though you would think they would have already lost it with all the publicity around iPhone.
> 
> ...


I think this is BS. 

Apple has 15.4 Billion dollars in the bank. If Apple was ready to go to market with the iPhone in Canada, a Trademark from a VOIP phone company would be rolled over in a second. Either Apple would pay a reasonable fee, or just start using iPhone in Canada and let the courts determine the value.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I think this is BS.
> 
> Apple has 15.4 Billion dollars in the bank. If Apple was ready to go to market with the iPhone in Canada, a Trademark from a VOIP phone company would be rolled over in a second. Either Apple would pay a reasonable fee, or just start using iPhone in Canada and let the courts determine the value.


Absolutely right. Apple got Cisco to roll over on the iPhone trademark, and Cisco is one of the biggest companies in the world.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Absolutely right. Apple got Cisco to roll over on the iPhone trademark, and Cisco is one of the biggest companies in the world.


Very true they are, but in terms of marketing it was all over the news about iPhone. This is how it works someone at Apple leaks news about the iPhone prior to its actual public accounement, people get hyped. Why would Cisco keep a product now called iPhone, it just would not work. So instead of going to court Cisco takes the money. I think Cisco only had an idea not an actual product anyways.

The problem here in Canada, is that this phone company (I forgot the name) actually has a product already in the market. And they do not want to budge, I have even seen commercials about it. Even on the day of MacWorld 2008. 

So until they give up the name and accept the cash or allow Apple to market the product here, then we are stuck.

I think Rogers would budge on issues we have heard of, like data plans, logo on the phone, for a possible 100,000 more subscribers which is millions of dollars.

My brother is currently using the iPhone, he just disables the edge part so no data is downloaded and it only downloads via WiFi


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The part about your brother is likely accurate, but the deal with Cisco was not that easily obtained, the situation with Rogers is complete and total speculation, and whether ComWave rolls over is entirely up to Apple and ComWave.



Joker Eh said:


> Very true they are, but in terms of marketing it was all over the news about iPhone. This is how it works someone at Apple leaks news about the iPhone prior to its actual public accounement, people get hyped. Why would Cisco keep a product now called iPhone, it just would not work. So instead of going to court Cisco takes the money. I think Cisco only had an idea not an actual product anyways.
> 
> The problem here in Canada, is that this phone company (I forgot the name) actually has a product already in the market. And they do not want to budge, I have even seen commercials about it. Even on the day of MacWorld 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

If they launched the iPhone in Canada, the iPhone VoIP would lose in court. The iSomething is trademarked by Apple, they make more money off the branding then anyone else with similar markings. Plus, since they have the iMac, iPod, anything that resembles the trademark can lose it. When you trademark an item its recognized world wide.

Rogers isn't carrying the iPhone for 2 reasons and no it has nothing to do with the trademark issue.
1)Its a known fact that Apple collects a monthly portion from every iPhone contract sold by AT&T, someone calculated it to be that Apple makes $843 USD/year for every iPhone + contract that AT&T sells. Apple wants a portion from Rogers as well seeing how the Canadian market is the size of New York (NY population = of all of Canada). Rogers does not want to give any privaleages to Apple at all.
2)Rogers wants to heavily push their "Vision" packages as they finally got it up and running. As most "techies" know, Vision is 3G technology featuring HSDPA which has the same data bandwidth as most ISP offer (with HSDPA speeds vary depending on the infracstructure).
1.8 Mbit/s = 225kb/s
3.6 Mbit/s = 450kb/s (This is what Rogers offers)
7.2 Mbits/s = 900kb/s
14.4 Mbit/s = 1.8mb/s
So the fact that Apple has taken almost a year now to release a 3G iPhone, has turned Rogers away from offering it, but hold your horses, in a month or so Apple will announce the 3G iPhone that EVERYONE is waiting for (also it may support 802.1n for WiFi capability).

Rogers will only carry the 3G which is rumored to be released to the general public sometime in March/April.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

ComWave has no chance, don't even think it's an issue. Lawyers from Apple I'm sure are not only better, but if Comwave decides to take them to court, Apple can just keep them in court until they drop the charges due to not being able to pay their lawyer fees. 
We all know who Apple is, but who the F*ck is ComWave.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

scootsandludes said:


> ComWave has no chance, don't even think it's an issue. Lawyers from Apple I'm sure are not only better, but if Comwave decides to take them to court, Apple can just keep them in court until they drop the charges due to not being able to pay their lawyer fees.
> We all know who Apple is, but who the F*ck is ComWave.


LOL


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Firefox said:


> If they launched the iPhone in Canada, the iPhone VoIP would lose in court. The iSomething is trademarked by Apple, they make more money off the branding then anyone else with similar markings. Plus, since they have the iMac, iPod, anything that resembles the trademark can lose it. When you trademark an item its recognized world wide.
> 
> Rogers isn't carrying the iPhone for 2 reasons and no it has nothing to do with the trademark issue.
> 1)Its a known fact that Apple collects a monthly portion from every iPhone contract sold by AT&T, someone calculated it to be that Apple makes $843 USD/year for every iPhone + contract that AT&T sells. Apple wants a portion from Rogers as well seeing how the Canadian market is the size of New York (NY population = of all of Canada). Rogers does not want to give any privaleages to Apple at all.
> ...


I can not agree with you on the trademark comments. But as per the first reason you mention about apple collecting postions of the contact I agree with that, but would think that would have worked it self out long ago.

Who cares about this Vision crap? Does anyone?


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

I do. I have tried the LG Shine and Vision is really good. Plus I have a blackberry and I'm a data whore so with 3G i get a better connection/speed.
Rogers is just as greedy as Apple.

The trademark can be found on Canadian government sites, I forgot which one though.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> This is how it works *someone at Apple leaks news about the iPhone prior to its actual public accounement*, people get hyped.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Oh man... My cheeks hurt. 

:-(


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> I think this is BS.
> 
> *Apple has 15.4 Billion dollars in the bank.* If Apple was ready to go to market with the iPhone in Canada, a Trademark from a VOIP phone company would be rolled over in a second. Either Apple would pay a reasonable fee, or just start using iPhone in Canada and let the courts determine the value.


Make that, 18.4 Billion.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

I heard that ComWave gave up the iphone name last week. Heard it on the radio. Not sure if it is true or not


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

cdncableguy said:


> I heard that ComWave gave up the iphone name last week. Heard it on the radio. Not sure if it is true or not


Did you hear that on a Rogers-owned ratio station?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure how reliable the site in this link is but they beg to differ; claiming that Comwave is going after Apple regarding the name


http://iphonenews.ca/?p=33


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I bet ComWave is enjoying the surge of traffic to their website since the legal announcement. Little company looking for some press and mebbe a settlement.

They probably jumped on the name back then to take advantage of the whole iCraze and try and relate your products to Apple via naming.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw a Comwave "i-phone" commercial last night. It was really weird to hear the term iPhone being used out of context (popular context). They added a dumb hyphen too that just looks cheap and awkward. 

I wondered if they are airing ads solely to to try and increase mind share with their trademark and pump the price up for Apple's inevitable buy out. I think they've already lost the battle.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

jdurston said:


> I saw a Comwave "i-phone" commercial last night. It was really weird to hear the term iPhone being used out of context (popular context). They added a dumb hyphen too that just looks cheap and awkward.
> 
> I wondered if they are airing ads solely to to try and increase mind share with their trademark and pump the price up for Apple's inevitable buy out. I think they've already lost the battle.



And because everyone associates iAnything with Apple, Comwave will lose the rights to have iPhone trademarked in Canada. Pathetic company too.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Firefox said:


> And because everyone associates iAnything with Apple, Comwave will lose the rights to have iPhone trademarked in Canada. Pathetic company too.


I don't know why they are holding on to the name. Why would you want something that when searched on Google, your company name does not come up.

ComWave, take the money, your are not even a big VOIP company, let it go. Let me have my iPhone. Please!


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't know why they are holding on to the name. Why would you want something that when searched on Google, your company name does not come up.
> 
> ComWave, take the money, your are not even a big VOIP company, let it go. Let me have my iPhone. Please!


Easy - they're prolly holding out for money.

You know, like one of those tiny houses in downtown TO between skyscrapers.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

But the point is, everyone associates any "i" product with apple and in this case its the iPhone. Apple makes a lot more money off the branding, therefore comwave willose in court, for that reason and the fact Apple has trademarks on more "i" products.

Comwave is technically "stealing" advertising from Apple and are in trademark infringements. I bet by March, Comwave changes the name of it.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Comwave must have the name registered, or they'd have been brushed aside already. At least that's how it seems.

So they won't necessarily lose in court if they're not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

Trademarks are carried in North America, they aren't carried if the product goes to Europe which is a different method to get it trademarked as far as I know.

Court cases don't take 1 day. Apple has other things to worry about then supplying a 30 million person market with a cell phone.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Firefox said:


> Apple has other things to worry about then supplying a 30 million person market with a cell phone.


True, but a successful business eats what it kills. They'll get around to it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Firefox said:


> Comwave is technically "stealing" advertising from Apple and are in trademark infringements. I bet by March, Comwave changes the name of it.


Not if they registered the name in Canada before Apple did. US Trademarks do not mean anything in Canada and vice versa. That's why Cisco had the trademark in the US and ComWave in Canada.

Someone correct me if I am wrong, the "i" is not trademarked. Apple wants the "iPhone". You can not trademark a letter. At least I don't think so.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> You can not trademark a letter. At least I don't think so.


Correct. You have to identify your unique "trade style", 'unique' being the key word.

You wouldn't think "i-Anything" could be considered exactly unique.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I miss read it.


> A trade name is the name under which you carry on your business. It can be the legal name of your corporation, your partnership or your sole proprietorship. A trademark is a word, symbol, design or combination of these that is used to distinguish your wares or services from those of others in the marketplace. A trade name can be registered as a trademark, but only if it is being used as a trademark. And contrary to common perception, registration of a trade name does not protect the name. Only registration as a trademark can effectively do so.


And



> Once you have searched your name, you should consider the advantages of trademark registration. These include:
> 
> * the exclusive right to use your mark across Canada.
> * more effective legal tools to prevent someone from trying to copy or imitate your mark.
> ...


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Not sure how reliable the site in this link is but they beg to differ; claiming that Comwave is going after Apple regarding the name Latest Apple iPhone News Featuring an iPhone Forum, iPhone downloads, ringtones and more for the new Apple iPhone » Blog Archive » More iPhone Trademark Trouble


Did you notice the date on that little bit of speculation?


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

Bought an iphone last sept for $550 and jailbroke it to work with rogers..haven't looked back...anyone waiting for the official release might as well just head across the border and get one...


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

milhaus said:


> Did you notice the date on that little bit of speculation?


Not sure how that matters, but this does: "Comwave has been using “iPhone” since 2004..."

Unless Apple registered the name in Canada prior to 2004 then, they've got a problem, unless Comwave wants to deal.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Did you hear that on a Rogers-owned ratio station?



Yes it was actually. Sonic here in Edmonton.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

doole said:


> Not sure how that matters, but this does: "Comwave has been using “iPhone” since 2004..."
> 
> Unless Apple registered the name in Canada prior to 2004 then, they've got a problem, unless Comwave wants to deal.


Well, it means that all this Comwave crap is just speculation from a year old post. There has been nothing actually said about it for over a year. The point is, we know jack. 

But here's the real scoop: I've been using Comwave since 2004, actually, and called in tonight for customer service, and the guy told me that the name issue is about to be settled, very soon. The breaking point in the negotiations happened today when Apple's lawyers agreed that they would bundle Comwave's cellular long distance plan onto the iPhone; that and Steve Jobs would dance in a g-string at their next office party. 

So we'll soon have our desired iPhones.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll rush out and buy one. Pass on the office party, however.


----------



## dorthyinoz (Jan 15, 2007)

milhaus said:


> So we'll soon have our desired iPhones.


How soon is soon? Should I bother getting a hacked one or do you think we will see them in the next few weeks?


----------



## dorthyinoz (Jan 15, 2007)

milhaus said:


> So we'll soon have our desired iPhones.


What are you guessing time frame wise?
(trying to decide if I should buy one off ebay or just wait)


----------

